# Puppy sits vs. trial sits



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

First can I say......AWWWW!!!!!!

To me that's a lazy sit. I worked with a dog training company that had us correct it. Just get him to rock forward and re-sit. Doesn't have to get up, just adjust. When correct, mark and reward. It didn't take my dog long to get fixed. It may take a little work to get him to want to hold it for a while. I see it as slouching in a chair. It's comfy for them. Don't get upset just say "fix" or "no - sit" and when it's done right reward. And at first reward verbally if holds it at any length. 

That being said if your dog were to do that in the long sit at an obedience trial I don't think they get makes down as long as they don't go down or get up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm no expert but my Charlie definitely does the lazy sit too. But she has always done a proper sit when we are working so I know it's possible for them to do a proper sit at that age. I think teaching heel and having them sit when you halt at a young age (even though they're not perfect) helps teach them a straight and proper sit. 
Oh and my boy Ben has never done a lazy sit for some reason. I think lazy sits are so cute though!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

And I must add AWWWWWWWW!! Totally adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Our instructor says it's harder for large breed puppies to sit 'properly' until they are older


 I really don't believe that. They can sit just fine if taught and reinforced....  

I think the rolled hip slouchy sit is comfy for some dogs.... and it gets habitual for some.... 

He's so cute!


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

First of all... Darcy is so cute... I love her lazy sit .

You can teach a "proper" sit using one of those steps platform - usually found in the gym of aerobic class. Find a very low one (that your dog can just walk up comfortably) with a width similar to your dog's width. This usually works well for my student. 

The platform will teach them to be more accurate with their sit, down, stand, etc. I also use clicker if I want a behaviour to be very precise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice and compliments. 

I like the platform idea. So it should be just wide enough for a proper sit? So if he gets lazy he will fall off?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Elizabeth - ask your teacher about platforms next class.... Adele has a whole trolley full of platforms you can test. If you take classes with Adele at any point, she does have people working sits on platforms.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

You can start with a bigger platform to let Darcy gets used to the platform. I did this with Milly initially. She practiced with a bigger and wider platform because her coordination was not so good as a puppy. When she is comfortable and loving going up and down the platform, I started using smaller platform.

I practice getting 2 paws on the platform, followed a treat; and then 3 and then all 4 paws. After that I ask for a behaviour like a sit or a stand followed by a treat. 

The height shd just be about 2-3 inches so that he knows there is a height difference. Low enough that he will not fall or injure himself even if he slips.

This is Milly on her platform. She loves the platform and will go up there and offer behaviours as soon as I took the platform out.

Another thing, I think that goldies probably uses their tail to balance (to a certain extend) when they sit, so if the tail is not straight when they are sitting, it may cause them to sit in a "lazy" sit to balance thir body. I notices his tail is on the side on the photo and not straight. You can check from older photos when he was still sitting straight if his tail was straight, in line with his body. The end of the tail mayb a little left or a little right but milly's base of the tail is usually straight. This is just based on my observation though with goldies that I have seen so far, so you can check with your trainer or maybe your vet if this is true.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have also used a sit platform. I made mine out of styrofoam and covered both sides with a cut-up yoga mat. Molly's sit problem is that her feet slide out from under her during sit stays. She never gets up or slides completely down, so I don't worry about it. The platform has helped me teach her to get her on the really small human scale so I could weigh her. I can't really get an accurate reading because it's too small for her to be steady on it but I got a cute photo out of it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

More great advice! Thank you so much!

Had to laugh when I saw him begging for carts from his Dad's lunch. Guess if there's food involved....lol I'll watch him at puppy class tonight and see if he sits correctly in that atmosphere.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like Darcy can sit properly when he is focused . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

